# SE Idou a 12mp camera phone



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2009)

_*Idou is Sony Ericssons upcomming 12 MP Phone with 3.5 inch Touchscreen*_ 
*blog.se-nse.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/idou_1.jpg
*blog.se-nse.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/idou_4.jpg

*blog.se-nse.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/idou_5.jpg


The ‘Idou’ is a cameraphone with special focus on media. It will feature a *12.1-megapixel camera *with auto focus and an array of advanced camera touch features and a xenon flash.  

 The Media menu will now be fully optimized for the *3.5-inch 16:9 widescreen touch screen*, and will enable you to tap directly into your favourite movies, TV-series, video clips and tracks.
 The phone will be based on what will become the *Symbian Foundation* operating system, which means that thousands of applications will be available online. PlayNow will be pre-installed, and will allow you to personalize the phone.

Available Q2 2009
Source :*blog.se-nse.net/

SE ne to parda utha diya...lets see what Nokia,Samsung, Lg & Moto has to show


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2009)

It runs on Symbian OS, means all the Symbian applications will be available for it. The UI Videos shown show such a fluid UI that is something I have never seen on a Symbian OS phone. 12.1 MP camera with Xenon Flash is a dream come true. I just wish SE releases this phone based on Snapdragon platform & gives at least 480p video recording if not 720p at 30 FPS. This phone is stated to release by 2nd half of 2009 so now I know which phone I m buying next.

If all gets well..I m buying this phone on December 2010 . This is the ultimate phone. Just look at the crossbar UI like that of PS3, it looks so cool


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2009)

have u seen the video on *blog.se-nse.net/short-hands-on-with-idou/

Wow...its soo smooth..and lot of transaction effects

I am soo excited


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2009)

More videos available at *www.jouwmobiel.nl/nieuws/Video:_Hands-on_Sony_Ericsson_Idou[2009-02-16]/


----------



## utsav (Feb 16, 2009)

What will be the price? 50k?   .
M not drooling on the camera but the symbian os is the thing which can make this phone a nokia killer if priced right. Lets see what happens


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 16, 2009)

Such things don't come cheap.
An avid photobuff would still ditch a camera phone anyday for a standalone DSLR.
Personally 5 MP camera's were ok in mobile but now it's getting useless. Would anyone(even convergent junkiez) spend thousands on such a device?

I would consider purchasing a killer rig + a moderate DSLR in such a sum.


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 16, 2009)

such a beautiful sleek device...  The full specs aren't revealed yet, but it seems that this still doesn't have that 3.5 mm audio jack...


----------



## Coool (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank god! No one used the word IPHONE KILLER.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2009)

My next phone.Whatever the price. Feb 2010. Enjoying my C905 now.


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 16, 2009)

> Thank god! No one used the word IPHONE KILLER



HTC Touch HD & before that SE W960i already killed the iPhone dude. Idou is HTC Touch HD & Omnia HD killer. 

This phone will release by this year's end so by December 2010 it will be available for Rs 20k easily. Hardware wise it looks awesome so does the Media Centric UI, its just that we don't know how the typing is on this phone. We need more info on this.


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 16, 2009)

SE usually delays most of their famous mobiles,

By the time 'Idou' comes,there will be many 12.1MP mobiles to choose...!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/idou3.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/idou-eyes-001.jpg


Come on SE,Wake up!


----------



## Coool (Feb 16, 2009)

gxsaurav said:


> HTC Touch HD & before that SE W960i already killed the iPhone dude. Idou is HTC Touch HD & Omnia HD killer.



yeah. Many phones came and killed Iphone but these apple,banana fanboyz does'nt aggree with that......


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Such things don't come cheap.
> An avid photobuff would still ditch a camera phone anyday for a standalone DSLR.
> Personally 5 MP camera's were ok in mobile but now it's getting useless. Would anyone(even convergent junkiez) spend thousands on such a device?
> 
> I would consider purchasing a killer rig + a moderate DSLR in such a sum.



Yup u r right I would prefer a DSLR any day for a highend cam...but this can replace a point and shoot camera easily...and gaming...touch screen...mp3 player and u can use it as a phone too

Anyway DSLR r not pocketeble...and not good for daily use

i just wish to have a good video recording in it...thats what I feel SE lacks in all phones


----------



## uppalpankaj (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool phone...Nice design....


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 16, 2009)

SE has already waken up. And its pretty imminet that samsung and LG would have thir 12 mps by then. Samsung had already stated that they had planned n october release of their 12 mp.So basically all the phones will launch at quite the same time. Pretty justifiable, coz SE are also going to announce the X2 in a couple of days. Also some really good smartphones lined up.


----------



## ico (Feb 16, 2009)

Thats hot....8) SE FTW!

Edit: Any info about the resolution of video recording?


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 17, 2009)

A complete video walkthrough of the IDOU: Man, this is HOTNESS !!! 

*www.viddler.com/explore/engadget/videos/256/


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 17, 2009)

> SE has already waken up. And its pretty imminet that samsung and LG would have thir 12 mps by then. Samsung had already stated that they had planned n october release of their 12 mp.So basically all the phones will launch at quite the same time. Pretty justifiable, coz SE are also going to announce the X2 in a couple of days. Also some really good smartphones lined up.



I saw the Video of Omnia HD, HTC Touch Diamond 2 & Nokia N97 but none of them come close to Sony Erickson hardware in looks 7 the UI is just 100% better then Omnia HD etc. Best part is tht it is based on Symbian which has a huge repository of Application. Judging by the speed it has, SE Idou is gonna rock in multitasking.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone remember this??


*www.ericsson.com/ericsson/press/releases/20080206-1188885.shtml



> Ericsson (NASDAQ:ERIC) today announced its U500 mobile platform, a next generation architecture with a triple processor solution and a powerful multimedia subsystem, enabling new multimedia functionality and advanced multitasking capabilities. The U500 will not only pave the way for new consumer services, but also improve the usability and quality of existing multimedia services.
> 
> Robert Puskaric, head of Ericsson's mobile platforms business, says: "The U500 is a powerful multimedia platform with performance, graphics and usability, more resembling a mobile computer than today's mobile phones. With the U500 platform Ericsson will keep its world leading position within the multimedia mass market for years to come."
> 
> ...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2009)

I have to agree, by the time this phone is released, Samsung would have released perhaps 15 Mp !!

SE is too slow and complete BS with no Time Sense, can't compete the Electronics giant Samsung if it continues.

Ericsson and Sony have lots of differences


----------



## krates (Feb 17, 2009)

SE is back lol .....

*This is the best phone in the history of cellphones no doubt *

12MP means it will take better pics than many of the digicams 

*then you can proudly say that  "Haha my phone takes much better pics then your digicam "  *


----------



## ico (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool G5 said:


> Such things don't come cheap.
> An avid photobuff would still ditch a camera phone anyday for a standalone DSLR.
> Personally 5 MP camera's were ok in mobile but now it's getting useless. Would anyone(even convergent junkiez) spend thousands on such a device?
> 
> I would consider purchasing a killer rig + a moderate DSLR in such a sum.





krates said:


> *then you can proudly say that  "Haha my phone takes much better pics then your digicam "  *


If this would have been an 8mp camera fone, the Nokia boys would have been saying, "SE still stuck on 8mp, while others (Samsung & LG) going on 12mp." 

You criticized SE mobile screens not having 16m colours, now Idou has. You criticized SE phones  not being a 'smartphone', Idou has Symbian and is a smartphone. Now you don't have anything much to say, you say that "12mp is insanity"......



gxsaurav said:


> HTC Touch HD & before that SE W960i already killed the iPhone dude. Idou is HTC Touch HD & *Omnia HD killer.*


Omnia HD i8910 has 1280*720 @ 24fps video recording. SE have not made any comments about Idou's video recording capabilities.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> Omnia HD i8910 has 1280*720 @ 24fps video recording. SE have not made any comments about Idou's video recording capabilities.




Am pretty confident, it won't be that high in this phone. Or else it would have been highlighted !!
It will need a powerful processor for that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Feb 17, 2009)

Big Deal. I don't give a sh!t about it if its priced at 40K.

I would instead buy a 24MP high end camera and a mid-range handycam for the same price.


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 17, 2009)

> The U500 mobile platform is a response to the rapidly growing demand for advanced multimedia features and services requiring enhanced user experience. Designed for mass market mobile devices, the U500 is capable of groundbreaking features such as high quality camcorder, 12 Mpix camera, WVGA displays, advanced 3D gaming and 3D user interface, CD quality audio performance and high resolution video for a true mobile TV experience.



And the sensor SE is gonna use, can record vids at a resolution of 4040x3320. Though only at 12 fps. But i guess we know where this is heading. 

*www.sony.net/SonyInfo/News/Press/200811/08-144E/index.html

@akshay- Dont worry dude. This thing is gonna release in October, quite the same time as LG and Samsung jump into the picture. And there will be no 15 mp by ay of the manufacturers. Tis is the last battle fought on MPs. Next will be optics and zoom. Btw, has anyone noticed?? The N97 is almost 8 months late, after being announced. 

Umm.. this phone hasnt been offcially announced. We have no idea on anything. Everything is just based on rumors coz the SE guys wont disclose anything.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks for the link Dreamcatcher...Now I am sure Idou will have at least 720p recording
Nokia fanboys dont have anything much to talk....other than there N86 with wideangle lense


----------



## confused!! (Feb 17, 2009)

720p recording ..thats hot


----------



## krates (Feb 17, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> You criticized SE mobile screens not having 16m colours, now Idou has. You criticized SE phones  not being a 'smartphone', Idou has Symbian and is a smartphone. Now you don't have anything much to say, you say that "12mp is insanity"......



PRICE  lol i got P1I now SE FTW


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 17, 2009)

gagandeep said:


> If this would have been an 8mp camera fone, the Nokia boys would have been saying, "SE still stuck on 8mp, while others (Samsung & LG) going on 12mp."
> 
> You criticized SE mobile screens not having 16m colours, now Idou has. You criticized SE phones  not being a 'smartphone', Idou has Symbian and is a smartphone. Now you don't have anything much to say, you say that "12mp is insanity"......



For the matter of fact, I never preached Nokia as a king.
Wait a while, Nokia sure has a answer to this one & a strong one. The competition will never stop as you know very well. Let's wait & watch 
And then the decision is solely on buyer, I see to it not to force anyone in getting Nokia or SE. Generally I recommend Nokia because most people come to me & request me to suggest only Nokia. I don't mind recommending SE.

And on your 12 MP part, you have misunderstood me. I don't even stand by N86(8 MP). Being a photofreak, I don't rely on these small flimsy devices to capture fine details of Life. IMO mobiles having 5MP camera & symbian is enough for most of the masses. For those who are passionately following photography or who are into music, will surely get a dedicated PMP or DSLR, instead of going for a high end mobile from SE, NOKIA or any other ABC Co.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 17, 2009)

^^^^

huh ! 
Even if you have DSLR, or a 1 trillion Mega Pixel Camera from some other galaxy which can also take pictures of future, It still perfectly makes sense to buy the best phone when you got the cash....
....That is  is SE-IDOU.

As far as price is concerned usually all these phones are around 40k bracket. Isn't it ?


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 17, 2009)

@coolG5...u r somewhat right at peoples point of view...here people just follow like "Thanda matlab coca cola " like that...Reliability matlab Nokia.....Now days other companies r also equally reliable as Nokia...
But like u said 5mp is enough now...after 2 years u will say 12mp is enough..tecnology always takes us ahead man

And ya price is always a concern for these devices


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 18, 2009)

Mobile phones are not like computers where you can buy a generic hardware & mod the looks of the software to make it look & work the way you want. 95% of the users out there use there Mobile phone at default settings only.

When it comes to a mobile phone, the selling point is hardware. In marketing terms 12 MP with Xenon flash, 3.5" touchscreen sounds very tempting to a casual Joe Buyer out there. It doesn't matter for him if the Phone has Symbian or Windows Mobile or Android. All he knows in India that Symbian OS comes with Nokia phones & there are many software available for Nokia Phones, & Idou also runs the same Symbian OS which means many software are already available for Idou. 

Frankly speaking, *indeed 12 MP is overkill & just a marketing gimmick.* For a mobile phone 5 MP is indeed enough. Even a good quality 2 MP camera phone is enough. I would rather prefer to have a 5 MP Mobile phone camera with quality similar to a 3 years old 5 MP Cybershot digital camera instead of having a 12 MP phone camera with bad quality. Megapixel isn't everything which is something you all should no if you are into digital pictures. Its time that instead of selling megapixel count the phone manufacturers should provide features like Mechanical Shutter, better color algorithm or even better, the same DSP used in Cybershot cameras 3 or 4 years back.

*Motorola did a very good thing by using the Kodac Digicam algorithem in Motorola ZN5.*

Since SE is using S60 5th edition & Nokia has already released Nokia 5800 xpress music, SE just has to make the hardware & UI of the phone good as by the time Idou is released the collection of touch optimized applications will increase a lot due to Nokia's initiation.

I have been a long time SE fanboy just because SE phones are easier to use compared to Nokia's Symbian implementation. Sure Symbian is very powerful compared to Firmware based SE phones but most of the users don't need the capability of smartphone.

You compare pics of Nokia N97 with HTC Touch Pro 2 which are similar class product with keypad & tell me yourself which product looks better. Touch pro 2 is much more sleek & sexy looking compared to Nokia N97 & trust me dude, Looks matter when someone is buying a phone.

SE Idou has everything to be the be all end all phone. It is already evident that SE is going to brand Idou as a Cybershot phone as it has Xenon Flash & 12 MP camera. From the speed & specification I see (rumord hardware OpenGL ES support) & the fact that currently only nVidia Tegra has support for 12 MP mobile camera, it could be very well based on either Tegra or something similarly powerful like Snapdragon Platform or ARM Cortex A8. This means a lot of hardware processing power...a lot.

It could very well support 480p or 720p video recording. 720p is more possible as Samsung already has released Omnia HD with 720p recording, so SE has to do something to compete. Since SE phones can easily capture at VGA resolution & 30 fps, it should not be any hard for SE to provide atleast 480p video recording (720X480 pixel)

The future is Touchscreen devices which double up as portable media player. 3.5" screen is sufficient for these needs. Combine to that a fast touch optimized UI as seen from the Videos & the fact that SE does makes there phones easy to use even if they use something powerful like Symbian OS...Idou is the best phone out there. SE has already stolen the limelight with the unveiling of Idour in MWC. The only other things making noise are Idou, Omnia HD & Windows Mobile 6.5/LG's partner ship with MS.

The only reason I bought a Nokia N79 because I need a PC in my Pocket now (or something like that) which isn't available from SE. Physically none of the Nokia phones stand a chance in front of SE phones in terms of looks, a Nokia N82 does looks pathetic compared to a K850i . With Idou SE is giving me the power of a PC & sleek looking hardware which is a USP of SE combined with an awesome & fast UI. I am buying Idou the day it comes under 20k & selling my N79.


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 18, 2009)

^^Well laid out points !!! But I have a little clarification to make !!!



gxsaurav said:


> When it comes to a mobile phone, the selling point is hardware.  In marketing terms 12 MP with Xenon flash, 3.5" touchscreen sounds very tempting to a casual Joe Buyer out there. It doesn't matter for him if the Phone has Symbian or Windows Mobile or Android. All he knows in India that Symbian OS comes with Nokia phones & there are many software available for Nokia Phones, & Idou also runs the same Symbian OS which means many software are already available for Idou



I guess in India, price of the phones matters more to the average janta... to be precise, price-to-performance ratio is a better suited phrase for the above-average tech-savvy peeps...!!!  So as tempting as the hardware looks, people will still think thrice to get a premium piece of hardware priced above 35K . (well, thtz the average the price point I am expecting for Idou, if-and-when it gets released in India).
. 



> I have been a long time SE fanboy just because SE phones are easier to use compared to Nokia's Symbian implementation. Sure Symbian is very powerful compared to Firmware based SE phones but most of the users don't need the capability of smartphone. You compare pics of Nokia N79 with HTC Touch Pro 2 which are similar class product with keypad & tell me yourself which product looks better. Touch pro 2 is much more sleek & sexy looking compared to Nokia N97 & trust me dude, Looks matter when someone is buying a phone.


Completely agree…. My first hands-on experience with Symbian was my cousin’s Nokia 3110c and as a long time user of my awesome SE W850i, I was repelled by the pathetic looking device, the extremely distasteful and slow UI and poor user-friendliness!!! After that, I kept my friend’s N73ME with me for some time and even that one failed to impress me in any aspect other than being a Smartphone!!! Henceforth, I kept away from Symbian, until I was mesmerized by my first encounter with a Windows Mobile device!!! Hopefully, I guess S60 5th edition will provide me with a better and smoother experience because the number of available apps for the Symbian platform is just freakin’ huge!!!  
HTC has improved on their designs a lot lately though I would like them to ditch the poor age-old Qualcomm platform for some more powerful alternatives out there.  



> The future is Touchscreen devices which double up as portable media player. 3.5" screen is sufficient for these needs.



Although a 16:9 3.7-4.0” AMOLED capacitative TS would be even better. Love the ultra gorgeous screen of Omnia HD !!!


----------



## utsav (Feb 18, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> Completely agree…. My first hands-on experience with Symbian was my cousin’s Nokia 3110c and as a long time user of my awesome SE W850i, I was repelled by the pathetic looking device, the extremely distasteful and slow UI and poor user-friendliness!!!



Oh man u saying dat 3110c has symbian os? Man its not a os . Its just a firmware like that of sony ericsson phones. The phones having S60 interface r OS .
So remember 
S40 -firmware
S60 -OS



sujoyp said:


> @coolG5...u r somewhat right at peoples point of view...here people just follow like "Thanda matlab coca cola " like that...Reliability matlab Nokia.....Now days other companies r also equally reliable as Nokia...
> But like u said 5mp is enough now...after 2 years u will say 12mp is enough..tecnology always takes us ahead man
> 
> And ya price is always a concern for these devices



After two years people will take out larger printouts of images and we will have 32" displays in common. So dat will be a different case and then we might find 12mp cams usefull. For now a gud quality 5mp cam is enough. When will these phone manufacturers provide optical zoom  . They r just worried on increasing the megapixel count.


----------



## rockthegod (Feb 18, 2009)

utsav said:


> Oh man u saying dat 3110c has symbian os? Man its not a os . Its just a firmware like that of sony ericsson phones. The phones having S60 interface r OS .
> So remember
> S40 -firmware
> S60 -OS



I know S40 runs as the firmware (embedded SP), but it is an OS platform in itself. S60 is just the higher end Symbian OS with true multi-tasking capabilities, which S40 lacks !!!


----------



## gxsaurav (Feb 18, 2009)

utsav said:


> After two years people will take out larger printouts of images and we will have 32" displays in common. So dat will be a different case and then we might find 12mp cams usefull. For now a gud quality 5mp cam is enough. When will these phone manufacturers provide optical zoom  . They r just worried on increasing the megapixel count.



Judging by the market condition & reduced purchasing power of people, I don't think so specially during this recession period.

SE should start to incorporate the same image processor or algorithm they used in previous cybershot digicams in there phones now.

Providing optical zoom is usually not possible as that will increase the phones weight. The ideal weight for a phone is 100 gm



> I guess in India, price of the phones matters more to the average janta... to be precise, price-to-performance ratio is a better suited phrase for the above-average tech-savvy peeps...!!!  So as tempting as the hardware looks, people will still think thrice to get a premium piece of hardware priced above 35K . (well, thtz the average the price point I am expecting for Idou, if-and-when it gets released in India).



35k is justified for Idou at the begening. A good quality 12 MP Digicam costs Rs 15 to 20k, add to it a Portable Media player like Cown D2 or iPod touch for another 15k so over all the cost of Idou is like 2 of these devices, seperately. However, the cost will obviously reduce. Idou will rule the upper lavel market for sure for quite a lot of time cos even though Samsung & Nokia can come with 12 MP camera, Idou will have an edge due to its looks & UI cos it will be easier to use.

Symbian has power, but it seriously needs an UI overhaul. Windows Mobile also has quite a lot of power but before HTC came with there Touch series UI, Windows Mobile used to look pathetic. Just look at the UI of Windows Mobile 6.5 now, it looks so cool & Samsung & LG are following suit with there TouchWiz & S-Class UI on top of Windows Mobile.

Even if we have Idou & some 12 MP camera from Samsung both having symbian OS....people will still go for SE because it looks better


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2009)

hey they say that it will run on Symbian which is to be relesed in Q2...that means a refined S60 5th edition...that too with all sony ericsson style graphics and media menu...The UI will be definately good...*Symbain complexcity + Sony Ericssons Simplicity*

And yup HTC r the fastest imerging Manufacturer with very good models...definately considerable.

Hey u talk abt 5 mp....my 5 yr old Olympus 2mp cam can take better pics then most of 5 mp camera phone
Sony has all the technology within themself...the screen from bravia,the sound  from walkman , games from PSP and camera from cybershot...they should relese an all sony device


----------



## krazzy (Feb 18, 2009)

rockthegod said:


> I know S40 runs as the firmware (embedded SP), but it is an OS platform in itself. S60 is just the higher end Symbian OS with true multi-tasking capabilities, which S40 lacks !!!


S40 is NOT Symbian. It is developed by Nokia themselves and has nothing to do with Symbian Ltd.


----------



## utsav (Feb 18, 2009)

krazzy said:


> S40 is NOT Symbian. It is developed by Nokia themselves and has nothing to do with Symbian Ltd.



Kisko samjha rahe ho yaar. Jo 3110c k UI ko sony k ui se compare karta ho usse tum kya samjhaoge?
Kahan 3110c 4k ka aur sony ericsson's  almost all handsets r above 6-7k so the embeded ui is bound to b better.
3110c is such a basic phone but nokia crammed evrything into it. It just lacks S60.


----------



## Cool G5 (Feb 18, 2009)

Nokia 3110c isn't a bad phone in the entry level segment.
Also it runs on *Series 40* and it is not the same as *SYMBIAN OS*


----------



## krates (Feb 18, 2009)

^^^ it is the best phone for it's price... and for this price that guy should go and use pathetic W200I...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Feb 18, 2009)

At least W200i supports multitasking.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 18, 2009)

hey y I have never saw any processor speed ..ram etc on a Sonyericsson Specs...its not there even in Idou specs..SE mobiles have a snappy interface..something must be there.


----------



## krates (Feb 19, 2009)

dreamcatcher said:


> At least W200i supports multitasking.



3110c also provides basic multitasking... W200i multitasking is not better than it... and now should i post all the difference between poor w200i and great 3110c ???


----------



## utsav (Feb 19, 2009)

Stop fighting guys


----------



## Coool (Feb 19, 2009)

^ let them fight.....I'll be referee in that fight....


----------

